# Windows 8.1



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Can someone explain to me why people hate Windows 8.1?

Personally, this is best windows version that I have ever used and it's very beautiful OS. I have tried Windows 95, Windows XP (all service packs), Windows 98, Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8(.1), Windows 10, Mac OS mavericks, Mac OS snow leopard, Lubuntu, Ubuntu, Debian linux.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

The red spirit said:


> Can someone explain to me why people hate Windows 8.1?
> 
> Personally, this is best windows version that I have ever used and it's very beautiful OS. I have tried Windows 95, Windows XP (all service packs), Windows 98, Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8(.1), Windows 10, Mac OS mavericks, Mac OS snow leopard, Lubuntu, Ubuntu, Debian linux.


People dislike change, mainly. 
Windows 8 changed a whole lot in how people interacted with Windows computers, making it less liked. Some of the changes Win8 introduced were rolled back or modified for Win 8.1 since touch screen usage didn't take off in the way Microsoft anticipated. Win 10 took it back another notch, meaning many who had a problem with Win 8/8.1 were eager to push on to Win 10.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

zynthaxx said:


> People dislike change, mainly.
> Windows 8 changed a whole lot in how people interacted with Windows computers, making it less liked. Some of the changes Win8 introduced were rolled back or modified for Win 8.1 since touch screen usage didn't take off in the way Microsoft anticipated. Win 10 took it back another notch, meaning many who had a problem with Win 8/8.1 were eager to push on to Win 10.


Didn't 8.1 fixed issues?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

For power users the change in interface was a step back for productivity; becoming less intuitive and more of a pain to access whatever was needed; although if it's similar to 10 - I couldn't understand any _extreme hate_ for it after a few hours learning curve; unless of course it was because of bugs and incompatibilities with software/hardware. Also, I don't think it helped that Microsoft announced 10 so shortly after 8.1 released; they never gave it enough time to gain more traction and effectively killed it for those still on the fence.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

The red spirit said:


> Didn't 8.1 fixed issues?


8.1 fixed _some_ issues. The way MS backpedaled in 10 shows that it didn't fix nearly enough of the user experience to convert those who remained on Win 7 for UI reasons.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

It's definitely not as terrible as some people make it out to be.

My only gripe is its design philosophy. It's an OS that doesn't know what it wants to be, having both the traditional Windows desktop environment we're used to, and the Metro UI which was clearly designed with touch screen devices in mind. So what is it... an OS for personal computers, or an OS for touch devices? Trying to do both at once makes no sense.

That being said, I like it. The Metro UI can be ignored completely and aside from its identity crisis it's a good OS. I've been using Windows 8.1 on my laptop for over 3 years now and I literally never use Metro. In desktop mode, it's easy to use and rather stable. System crashes are very rare (when they do happen it's usually because of compatibility issues, for example with older games) and I can keep it running for weeks before having to reboot.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Because it is not Windows 7.. People aren't that great when it comes to change, i didn't like it too begin with but i got used too it. I would still choose 8 over 7 any day


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Cephalonimbus said:


> It's definitely not as terrible as some people make it out to be.
> 
> My only gripe is its design philosophy. It's an OS that doesn't know what it wants to be, having both the traditional Windows desktop environment we're used to, and the Metro UI which was clearly designed with touch screen devices in mind. So what is it... an OS for personal computers, or an OS for touch devices? Trying to do both at once makes no sense.


Well, Windows 10 inclomplete control panel doesn't make sense too. Also start menu is here, but it's chopped in half (left click for normal view and right click for advanced features). Dedicated search tool icon is near START, but why the hell it's not in the START. My apps in START were given way too small space compared to Windows 8.1. I think that charms bar was really good innovation, because it's action center, START, search and even some personalization settings are in one thing and it was convenient and space saving feature. New Edge browser is just useless feature too, Internet explorer was really good in it's latest versions. They only had to do improvements to it and it would be awesome again. Also new taskbar is dark and not always blends with wallpaper, while Windows 8.1 had semi-aero, but modern and flat taskbar which feels superior to new one. In my opinion Windows 10 messed up START, but they advertised it good and that's why people like it. Also they advertised that Windows 10 is better OS, but in reality Windows 8.1 (Metro) was true innovation and superior OS (to me it's most beautiful windows version), but sadly it was misunderstood and MS decided to kill it with Directx 12 incapability.


----------



## Kalix (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm glad that it seems people around here actually understand that people didn't like the change. 

I was starting to get so sick of hearing people complain about the stupidest things. "I know there's a setting to switch back to the old start menu, but you shouldn't have to go to settings to do it!" 

I personally found the new metro UI handy, and it helped with my productivity. I had a touch screen and a couple other devices that I had directly connected to my PC, though.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I thought it was better than Windows 10. But I preferred the original windows 8 because explorer was more "normal." 
I used classic shell to mitigate the changes, there's always that option.
Windows 7 feels like a Windows Vista fix, while Windows 8 actually feels like a new OS to some degree.
I hated Windows 10 though because while they got rid of the start screen, they replaced it with this loaded start menu that I can't imagine anyone using. But more fundamentally, everything else has some integration with mobile elements that makes it undesirable.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> Well, Windows 10 inclomplete control panel doesn't make sense too. Also start menu is here, but it's chopped in half (left click for normal view and right click for advanced features). Dedicated search tool icon is near START, but why the hell it's not in the START. My apps in START were given way too small space compared to Windows 8.1. I think that charms bar was really good innovation, because it's action center, START, search and even some personalization settings are in one thing and it was convenient and space saving feature. New Edge browser is just useless feature too, Internet explorer was really good in it's latest versions. They only had to do improvements to it and it would be awesome again. Also new taskbar is dark and not always blends with wallpaper, while Windows 8.1 had semi-aero, but modern and flat taskbar which feels superior to new one. In my opinion Windows 10 messed up START, but they advertised it good and that's why people like it. Also they advertised that Windows 10 is better OS, but in reality Windows 8.1 (Metro) was true innovation and superior OS (to me it's most beautiful windows version), but sadly it was misunderstood and MS decided to kill it with Directx 12 incapability.


When I first tried 10 on another machine I was ready to pull my hair out after literally 2 mins trying to navigate from the start icon. It's still a bit annoying, but *Search is just 'click windows logo and start typing'.*

The real gripe I have - after a week of use - is:

The inability to pin apps/programs to the left side of the start menu. Either you use the preset most used, suggestions, new apps list or you pin it to the tile section on the right. Which I really dislike aesthetically(but I'm learning to live with) and
By extension if you set the start menu to full screen it doesn't stay permanent. Every time you open an app or whatever it defaults back to the desktop. If they had given this option to set permanent; I wouldn't be as annoyed with the left list issue. (I want control to do as I please on my machine!)
And of course it's still a bit buggy with having settings menus with modern interface and then other options to go further into advanced options with old style windows; hanging while moving tiles, etc... BUT all in all it has all the features I found were either lacking in 7 or that it's made things a lot easier to accomplish with proper app support and updates into 2020; there's actually more control from a user interface point of view so long as you take the time to comb through everything.

Oh right, the other major problem with 10 is it having like 50 fucking different apps on the allow list for the firewall; and if you ever decide to install it *MAKE SURE YOU CHOOSE CUSTOMIZE AND TURN OFF ALL THE MISC TELEMETRY/DATA COLLECTING OPTIONS!*

That being said, I would recommend 10 to anyone who's still on 7; even if it's a bit late now that the free upgrade period is over.



Cephalonimbus said:


> It's definitely not as terrible as some people make it out to be.
> 
> My only gripe is its design philosophy. It's an OS that doesn't know what it wants to be, having both the traditional Windows desktop environment we're used to, and the Metro UI which was clearly designed with touch screen devices in mind. So what is it... an OS for personal computers, or an OS for touch devices? Trying to do both at once makes no sense.


Yea, I think perhaps they jumped the gun by releasing it unpolished; trying to get ahead when touch screen adoption was starting to become a thing.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

The red spirit said:


> Can someone explain to me why people hate Windows 8.1?


Many people tried 8 and hated it with good reasons. Such as enforced login into Metro UI. Then, accidental/constant switching between a crippled version of their good old desktop environment and some kind of touchscreen bullshit. They abandoned Windows 8 and never looked back. In the other hand, Windows 8.1 is focused on fixing that nonsense beyond representing a SP. It's still a little cartoony but dramatically easier to adopt and operate if you are migrating from Windows 7. After all, it's hard to make Windows 8 veterans to give 8.1 a chance after all the frustration. In my personal opinion, it's a better than 7 and worse than 10's ongoing rolling release/forever beta shenanigan.



The red spirit said:


> Personally, this is best windows version that I have ever used and it's very beautiful OS. I have tried Windows 95, Windows XP (all service packs), Windows 98, Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8(.1), Windows 10, Mac OS mavericks, Mac OS snow leopard, Lubuntu, Ubuntu, Debian linux.


Try Linux Mint/Mate... It's the only functional option for Gnome 2 fanatics like me.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

yet another intj said:


> Try Linux Mint/Mate... It's the only functional option for Gnome 2 fanatics like me.


No, I don't like linux at all. It's way too complicated, unsupported and buggy.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

If you look at Surface Pro 3 OS First Timer, Win 8 didn't show them all the gestures that it had.

Mind you, this has been improved in Win 8.1, but its start menu is more obtrusive than Ubuntu's equivalent.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

The red spirit said:


> No, I don't like linux at all. It's way too complicated, unsupported and buggy.


Depends on which distro you are using.

*Complicated: Installing any mainstream distro such as Ubuntu is literally easier than installing Windows, especially if you also consider the time you will waste by separately obtaining/installing necessary tools/applications from various resources. By the way, Linux Mint is already providing a quite functional "out of the box" experience by having pre-configured proprietary drivers/third party packages.

*Unsupported: Not more or less supported than Windows or OS X. All platforms are supported by popular applications. Even Skype and Spotify have official/mature Linux ports. In the other hand, there will be always platform dependent/native applications. The thing is, OS X and Windows are suffering equally from that problem. There are enough people who had to separately install Windows, OS X and Linux if they want the best environment for dealing with gaming, post production and network management. 

*Buggy: There are LTS versions for the people who are obsessed with stability. After all, you should be worried about zero day attacks, instead of glass house syndrome. Open source is about finding and fixing obvious bugs before they quietly discovered and abused by a hacker for decades.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

yet another intj said:


> Depends on which distro you are using.
> 
> *Complicated: Installing any mainstream distro such as Ubuntu is literally easier than installing Windows, especially if you also consider the time you will waste by separately obtaining/installing necessary tools/applications from various resources. By the way, Linux Mint is already providing a quite functional "out of the box" experience by having pre-configured proprietary drivers/third party packages.
> 
> ...


Bundled free software feels with linux feels like it will crash at any time. Always feels unstable. Also games, programs that normal people use are unsupported, plus wine is complicated and slower. Most of the linux distros are super ugly and those who are left aren't as good as any normal OS.


----------



## MashiKushii (Jul 21, 2016)

It feels like some people like to say that W8/Vista are trash despite having never used it, just following the trend.
IMO the Metro UI isn't very handy especially when searching for a certain software but you can pin it to the home screen. Otherwise, it will do the job for any basic user.

W8 also didn't have the System process eating a lot of memory like in W10. I know there's a trick to get rid of it but it should be fixed by Microsoft. Also the windows explorer process glitches like taskbar not showing up anymore.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> Bundled free software feels with linux feels like it will crash at any time. Always feels unstable. Also games, programs that normal people use are unsupported, plus wine is complicated and slower. Most of the linux distros are super ugly and those who are left aren't as good as any normal OS.


You should look into Arch Linux for aesthetics - so sexy; although I assume the learning curve is more like climbing a mountain with toothpicks.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> You should look into Arch Linux for aesthetics - so sexy; although I assume the learning curve is more like climbing a mountain with toothpicks.


Can you explain how to install drivers on any working linux?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> Can you explain how to install drivers on any working linux?


Hell no; there's tons of tutorials online though.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> Can you explain how to install drivers on any working linux?


I didn't need to install drivers on Linux for my HP printer, but a good place to start is the company's website; find out if they have Linux drivers there. It should be straightforward, but you have your Google-fu you can exercise.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Riven said:


> I didn't need to install drivers on Linux for my HP printer, but a good place to start is the company's website; find out if they have Linux drivers there. It should be straightforward, but you have your Google-fu you can exercise.


I remember that I only could install old nvidia drivers, others don't work. Currently I don't have linux machine and don't want one. It's pain in ass without any benefits.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> I remember that I only could install old nvidia drivers, others don't work. Currently I don't have linux machine and don't want one. It's pain in ass without any benefits.


The glitches in Linux can annoying, but as long as you stay nooby, you'll be fine. Microsoft's bloat, on the other hand, I can't stand. Their operating systems are created for people who don't know how to upgrade a computer's individual parts. Linux, on the other hand, is more sustainable, but it has a more specialised user base; it's the OS of choice for servers and supercomputers and only recently has it been used for the average user.


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

Please, don't make me joke about "install Gentoo". I like the idea of Linux, but I'm sorry - I don't need a system that greets me with a Plasma crash literally before I touch mouse (or every ~2 hours after it eats away all RAM available) and has half packages in stable repository broken beyond all comprehension. I don't want to have to fix desktop environment after a simple skin installation (Yes, GNOME, I'm looking at you). It literally does nothing that Windows does seamlessly for me. And that is OpenSUSE Leap 42.1, which has core features based on code of corporate branch. Don't even get me started on how Debian crippled my netbook with simple video drivers installation, and how much hell it put me through on Ubuntu. And it wasn't old versions, but already solid Debian 7.0.1 (I think), Ubuntu 12.04 et al. Sorry if I sound arrogant, but I can't help laughing every time I hear about "stability" of Linux.
Now, as far as Windows 8.1 is concerned, I believe it was great. Say what you want, 8/8.1 had vision and, despite popular belief, knew what it wanted to be, and was consistent, AND had the best cloud integration ever (it's a big one). System design could use polishing, and that is exactly what W10 was supposed to do. Now THAT would make people love it for sure. Instead, it, like, kicked everything 8/8.1 stood for to the curb and created its own Frankenstein monster-ish interface that seems to keep getting worse and worse with every update.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Riven said:


> The glitches in Linux can annoying, but as long as you stay nooby, you'll be fine. Microsoft's bloat, on the other hand, I can't stand. Their operating systems are created for people who don't know how to upgrade a computer's individual parts. Linux, on the other hand, is more sustainable, but it has a more specialised user base; it's the OS of choice for servers and supercomputers and only recently has it been used for the average user.


What is MS bloat?


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> What is MS bloat?


Software and stuff, and updates.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Riven said:


> Software and stuff, and updates.


I would never say that about fresh install and updates are good things.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> I would never say that about fresh install and updates are good things.


IDK, but Linux feels more lightweight. You have a choice of desktop environments or you can even forego that in favour of the command line interface. Windows was designed for user friendliness, and they would need the glamorous UI to make it sell. While a Win 95 style desktop would be fast (only marginally), some people don't like it, myself included.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

It's probably the best OS for tablets because you get full-fat Windows that's extremely well-optimized and can run any app, works well with touch and mouse + keyboard on small screens etc. BUT if you're a desktop user, the two "modes" (Metro and regular desktop) are a pain to navigate. It's as if they completely forgot about desktop users and the biggest issue most people had was the abolition of the traditional Start menu. It was designed specifically for tablets, but for enterprise and gaming or general desktop use, it was terrible.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Riven said:


> IDK, but Linux feels more lightweight. You have a choice of desktop environments or you can even forego that in favour of the command line interface. Windows was designed for user friendliness, and they would need the glamorous UI to make it sell. While a Win 95 style desktop would be fast (only marginally), some people don't like it, myself included.


Classic windows felt very slow, buggy and other bullshit, that customer don't want.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

I hate Windows 10 even more after yesterday update


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Just installed Lubuntu 16.04... and sound doesn't work... and can't locate some packages... and there is screen tearing


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> Just installed Lubuntu 16.04... and sound doesn't work... and can't locate some packages... and there is screen tearing


have you gone to terminal and done apt-get install?

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto

Linux is awesome as it cuts a lot of the clutter that is found in a windows system. Easier Log Files, easier to search processes, easier to administer account rights.

However learning it is a painful process. A couple of months ago, Ihad to download a code repository, download the dependencies and compile. That said, I know a hell of a lot more than I did before after going through that process. I now find it easier to apply patches from source code than wait for complete releases.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

cybersloth81 said:


> have you gone to terminal and done apt-get install?
> 
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
> 
> ...


I knew about apt-get 2 years ago. 

No one uses that functions anyway

I don't like that hard maintenance, it's just stupid


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> I knew about apt-get 2 years ago.
> 
> No one uses that functions anyway
> 
> I don't like that hard maintenance, it's just stupid


Uh huh, and what functions do people use now a days?

How is typing apt-get hard?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

cybersloth81 said:


> Uh huh, and what functions do people use now a days?
> 
> How is typing apt-get hard?


You misunderstood me

This is hard 


cybersloth81 said:


> However learning it is a painful process. A couple of months ago, Ihad to download a code repository, download the dependencies and compile. That said, I know a hell of a lot more than I did before after going through that process. I now find it easier to apply patches from source code than wait for complete releases.


And people don't use this


cybersloth81 said:


> Linux is awesome as it cuts a lot of the clutter that is found in a windows system. Easier Log Files, easier to search processes, easier to administer account rights.


And why the hell type in terminal while you can just download and click duh...


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> You misunderstood me
> 
> This is hard
> 
> ...


You keep saying people dont use this. I have worked for a multinational company with a couple of million finaancial transactions a day. Most software was developed put onto an interface similar to Git Hub in code repositories, before being pushed to production servers. This involved compiling the code. What do you think modern day apps are made in 'Scratch' or something like that.

Seriously, please tell me how it is?

And I have worked in enough Windows environments to know that even windows users use Powershell and Scripting to automate processes, we dont sit there going through 100 menu's and wizards when typing 1 line of code, and setting it onto a loop will do the job just as well.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

cybersloth81 said:


> You keep saying people dont use this. I have worked for a multinational company with a couple of million finaancial transactions a day. Most software was developed put onto an interface similar to Git Hub in code repositories, before being pushed to production servers. This involved compiling the code. What do you think modern day apps are made in 'Scratch' or something like that.
> 
> Seriously, please tell me how it is?
> 
> And I have worked in enough Windows environments to know that even windows users use Powershell and Scripting to automate processes, we dont sit there going through 100 menu's and wizards when typing 1 line of code, and setting it onto a loop will do the job just as well.


WOA man stop. Not everyone works there. Lots of people want PC to browse web, edit documents, run Photoshop or play latest Call of Duty. Linux is imperfect, that's fact, Windows too, but it's much better suited for average users. Linux isn't for everyone and won't be soon


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> WOA man stop. Not everyone works there. Lots of people want PC to browse web, edit documents, run Photoshop or play latest Call of Duty. Linux is imperfect, that's fact, Windows too, but it's much better suited for average users. Linux isn't for everyone and won't be soon


Yeah for home users Windows Operating System. From a personal perspective I use it, but all in all I prefer Linux, personal opinion. And from a Professional Power User perspective I prefer Linux/Unix or when working on hardware I prefer using built in CLI rather than a clunky Web GUI which normally dosn't offer half the functionality, aka CISCO. 

But if I carry on using Windows, depends on how much Microsoft start charging for Windows 10 as it sure seems geared to go that way. Then I will probably make full switch to Linux rather than pay for something I could do for free.

Also on a job/career front, people are scared of Linux due to the fact it requires using a command line. So not so many people are skilled, which means jobs pay a lot more when it comes to skills.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

cybersloth81 said:


> Yeah for home users Windows Operating System. From a personal perspective I use it, but all in all I prefer Linux, personal opinion. And from a Professional Power User perspective I prefer Linux/Unix or when working on hardware I prefer using built in CLI rather than a clunky Web GUI which normally dosn't offer half the functionality, aka CISCO.
> 
> But if I carry on using Windows, depends on how much Microsoft start charging for Windows 10 as it sure seems geared to go that way. Then I will probably make full switch to Linux rather than pay for something I could do for free.
> 
> Also on a job/career front, people are scared of Linux due to the fact it requires using a command line. So not so many people are skilled, which means jobs pay a lot more when it comes to skills.


Torrent windows 7, get genuine 10 for free(doesn't work and never will). Or torrent win 10.


----------



## Not that guy (Feb 26, 2015)

Windows 8 was MS trying to catch up to Mac environment. Trying to create a unified interface between phone, tablet, desktop and media appliance. In the process they violated the visual vocabulary that has been built up over years. In the attempt to make the OS mobile friendly they made it desktop counter intuitive. Its "Windows" damn-it not "Tiles". A work PC is a different animal than a tablet or phone. I surf the net, play tunes look at photos on my phone and tablet. I carry those devises in my hand. I do Excel pivot tables on my desktop, it sits on my desk. If a sticky fingered nose picker tries to touch, pinch, swipe or fondle one of my 24" LCDs so help me ... . You interact with a 6" screen you hold in your hand differently than you interact with two 24" screens on your desk. Don't dumb down the interface of my work tool to accommodate the teenaged girl demographic.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> Torrent windows 7, get genuine 10 for free(doesn't work and never will). Or torrent win 10.


Yeah thats al cool and good for now. But in 5 years time, when we are on Windows 12 or whatever its called which will probably be Software As A Service (you dont actually install anything, just log in to a cloud based OS) its gonna be pretty useless. And I doubt Software developers will have pirates in mind when they create their latest software (they want to sell products). Ironically Linux is Open Source so this will never be an issue.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Not that guy said:


> Windows 8 was MS trying to catch up to Mac environment. Trying to create a unified interface between phone, tablet, desktop and media appliance. In the process they violated the visual vocabulary that has been built up over years. In the attempt to make the OS mobile friendly they made it desktop counter intuitive. Its "Windows" damn-it not "Tiles". A work PC is a different animal than a tablet or phone. I surf the net, play tunes look at photos on my phone and tablet. I carry those devises in my hand. I do Excel pivot tables on my desktop, it sits on my desk. If a sticky fingered nose picker tries to touch, pinch, swipe or fondle one of my 24" LCDs so help me ... . You interact with a 6" screen you hold in your hand differently than you interact with two 24" screens on your desk. Don't dumb down the interface of my work tool to accommodate the teenaged girl demographic.


WHo wants to splash out on hard to use stuff, when you can splash out on simplistic stuff instead. That said I have only come across one Windows 8 PC in a professional work place. Rather use my personal laptop for work than deal with that crap.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

cybersloth81 said:


> Yeah thats al cool and good for now. But in 5 years time, when we are on Windows 12 or whatever its called which will probably be Software As A Service (you dont actually install anything, just log in to a cloud based OS) its gonna be pretty useless. And I doubt Software developers will have pirates in mind when they create their latest software (they want to sell products). Ironically Linux is Open Source so this will never be an issue.


People won't use such bullshit, also win 10 forced login is bullshit already. I'm living in home and have to login for every freaking turn on to *desktop*. No one will ever steal it, so why, *WHY *!?

Then people switch to macs or older windows and MS will be forced to remove cloud based OS.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> People won't use such bullshit, also win 10 forced login is bullshit already. I'm living in home and have to login for every freaking turn on to *desktop*. No one will ever steal it, so why, *WHY *!?
> 
> Then people switch to macs or older windows and MS will be forced to remove cloud based OS.


Uh-huh, and where do drivers appear from for newer Hardware that was never supported on older OS's?

If that was really the way it worked I reckon we would all still be on Windows XP. Hell would we even be on Windows?
Why do you use Windows 10 by the way?? As for why, well its easier to link everything to your microsoft account under one login.

Also, no-one will steal it? Do people really want your actual PC or would they rather steal your Data. I used to have a tool that was on a USB stick, it got a list from the PC it was plugged into of all accounts, then instead of decrypting passowrds, it just over wrote them. Now with a cloud based login, this is kind of hard to do as your credentials are not stored on your local PC (why not disable login and just use a guest account instead, there are plenty of instructions of where to click to do this), they are stored on a server somewhere. Also you can login into your account from any Windows 10 machine.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

cybersloth81 said:


> Uh-huh, and where do drivers appear from for newer Hardware that was never supported on older OS's?
> 
> If that was really the way it worked I reckon we would all still be on Windows XP. Hell would we even be on Windows?
> Why do you use Windows 10 by the way?? As for why, well its easier to link everything to your microsoft account under one login.
> ...


Driver installation from internet or disk, it's not cloud based.

No, we won't. Newer win versions are superior.

I use Win 10 for DX12 and I'm lazy to install 8.1, because I have lots of date and no drive to put it to. Also, because of longer OS support.

Not sure if anyone want nor my PC(amd fx 6300, 8gb ram, gtx 650 ti, ssd, two hdds. Only special part is Scythe mugen 4 PCGH limited edition cpu cooler), nor my data (it's mostly pirated, almost nothing personal) .

Guest mode isn't comfortable, because I use some of features of account.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> Driver installation from internet or disk, it's not cloud based.


You are missing the point, when new hardware is released, it needs a driver. If you just refuse to upgrade to the latest version of windows, then the drivers for your out of date OS wont exist. So they wont exist on internet or disk. Unless you write them yourself, which in your case I very much doubt. Hell previous versions of windows wont even recognise 1TB of disk space or above 4 GB of RAM. So your out of date windows wont be compatible with the latest hardware.



> No, we won't. Newer win versions are superior.


Yet previously you said



> Then people switch to macs or older windows and MS will be forced to remove cloud based OS.





> I use Win 10 for DX12 and I'm lazy to install 8.1, because I have lots of date and no drive to put it to. Also, because of longer OS support.


Again, referring to your previous comment, kind of contradictory.



> Not sure if anyone want nor my PC(amd fx 6300, 8gb ram, gtx 650 ti, ssd, two hdds. Only special part is Scythe mugen 4 PCGH limited edition cpu cooler), nor my data (it's mostly pirated, almost nothing personal) .


Thats an awesome thing to admit to online about pirating. On a different note, Microsoft will be forced to switch from cloud based because of pirates not wanting cloud and account based products (Steam as an example for gaming), well maybe the whole idea to to stop people like you from pirating. 



> Guest mode isn't comfortable, because I use some of features of account.


Then you have just answered your own question from before



> I'm living in home and have to login for every freaking turn on to desktop. No one will ever steal it, so why, WHY !?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

cybersloth81 said:


> You are missing the point, when new hardware is released, it needs a driver. If you just refuse to upgrade to the latest version of windows, then the drivers for your out of date OS wont exist. So they wont exist on internet or disk. Unless you write them yourself, which in your case I very much doubt. Hell previous versions of windows wont even recognise 1TB of disk space or above 4 GB of RAM. So your out of date windows wont be compatible with the latest hardware.


Even win XP see over 1tb and more than 4gb ram, you must be running potato OS to not be supported. Linux drivers almost always are crap. 








cybersloth81 said:


> Yet previously you said


Until win 10







cybersloth81 said:


> Again, referring to your previous comment, kind of contradictory.


Not everyone has 1tb of data. MS is evil.







cybersloth81 said:


> Thats an awesome thing to admit to online about pirating. On a different note, Microsoft will be forced to switch from cloud based because of pirates not wanting cloud and account based products (Steam as an example for gaming), well maybe the whole idea to to stop people like you from pirating.


Pricing in my country is unfair, about 95% people here pirate it anyway. Also, it's not my fault that pirate offer us free software.





cybersloth81 said:


> Then you have just answered your own question from before


Option to auto log in would be good, but MS is evil


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

@cybersloth81 sorry if I was harsh, but I like to discuss with you


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> @cybersloth81 sorry if I was harsh, but I like to discuss with you


Nah its all cool. I am going to bed now though so may continue this tomorrow. Its not like Linux Vs Windoze is a new topic online.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

cybersloth81 said:


> Nah its all cool. I am going to bed now though so may continue this tomorrow. Its not like Linux Vs Windoze is a new topic online.


They are different and can't be good for everyone. Goodnight!


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Also one other things.

Patches: Windows requires reboots to apply.
Linux: Live Kernel Patching.

Why is it hobbyists and open source programmers have achieved this, where as Microsoft the 'industry leader' still requires a reboot after most 'insignifigant' patches.

Surely the MIT graduate wizards at Redmond will have worked there way around this lame issue.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Reality Check said:


> Also one other things.
> 
> Patches: Windows requires reboots to apply.
> Linux: Live Kernel Patching.
> ...


Maybe it's because MIT graduate wizards at Redmond are knowing what is "file locking" and also "making a decision" according to their own approach to maintain security/stability... I'm sorry but it was ridiculous as ridiculing Linux community for somewhat allowing proprietary drivers and also trying to blindly code an open-source one at the same time.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

Reality Check said:


> Also one other things.
> 
> Patches: Windows requires reboots to apply.
> Linux: Live Kernel Patching.
> ...


Legacy cruft. I'm pretty sure Windows will become a decent Unix clone in time, but as long as one of the main objectives of the OS is to be backwards compatible - understandably, since that's how Microsoft has created vendor lock-in - crap like the example you give will be hard to work around. That's not to say solutions won't come up, but they have to be designed in a way that doesn't break the old shit too badly. And, of course, that's where those MIT wizards come into play.


----------

